# About my Cockatiel "Cutie"



## arnabtweetosri (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi All,
At last i am back again after 7 months . I had bought handtamed "CUTIE" when he/she(Not sure of gender) was only 4 months old after "tweeto's" death. It is a lovely baby.its more than 6 month now cutie is staying with me.

Can any body let me know if cockatiels can whistle or not?( though i love cutie even if he/she doesnot whistle..and it doesnt matter cutie learns or not)

i am unable to create a login to talk cockatiel forum.. can anyone here please let me know what needs to be done so that i can access talk cockatiel forum also.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What problem(s) are you having with regard to registering on Talk Cockatiels?

Have you used the "Contact Us" form to notify the TC administrators of your problems registering? 
Edit to add: I've contacted the TC admin for you. He's posted on this thread asking you to PM him on this website. 

By the way, I think the picture of Cutie you posted is absolutely adorable!! *


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

your cockatiel is so beautiful.thanks for posting the photo and greetings to you.blessings


----------



## Admin (Nov 15, 2012)

Please send me a PM on this site so we can talk about this. I'll need more information as to what is happening when you try.

Yung



arnabtweetosri said:


> Hi All,
> At last i am back again after 7 months . I had bought handtamed "CUTIE" when he/she(Not sure of gender) was only 4 months old after "tweeto's" death. It is a lovely baby.its more than 6 month now cutie is staying with me.
> 
> Can any body let me know if cockatiels can whistle or not?( though i love cutie even if he/she doesnot whistle..and it doesnt matter cutie learns or not)
> ...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Cutie is very cute!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Cutie is a very pretty bird, and look's like a real sweetheart. Yes, cockatiel 
can whistle and talk, mine does both....


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Your cockatiel is beautiful. It is very likely a female because females are fairly quiet and generally don't whistle and talk. I have a lutino female and she is pretty much silent except when she gets separated from her male. Then, she flock calls, but that's about all the sound she makes. My male, on the other hand, likes to whistle his own tune from time to time. He can also say a few words.
I love cockatiels. They are gentle and loving souls.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Precious! That's such a sweet picture. As a former 'tiel Mummy, they are just lovely birds.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh Cutie is certainly cute  and so sweet looking. Reminds me of my first parrot Terry, a lutino tiel.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cutie is just adorable! I love that shot, it really captures Cutie's cuteness  Feel free to share more pictures if and when you have any, we love all birds here  

I hope things work out with the logging in problem! :fingerx:


----------



## arnabtweetosri (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi All,
Thank you so much for the lovely messages and also helping me out to login to TC forum.I am able to login to both TC and TB now.. will post more pictures of Cutie


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see your cockatiel's name is very ****ing, Cutie is real sweetheart! 
We'd love to see more pics of her/him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


arnabtweetosri said:



Hi All,
Thank you so much for the lovely messages and also helping me out to login to TC forum.I am able to login to both TC and TB now.. will post more pictures of Cutie

Click to expand...

Excellent! I'm glad the registration problem on TC has now been solved.

I'm totally looking forward to more pictures of Cutie (soon, I hope?) *


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Cutie certainly lives up to her/his name - congratulations! So anticipating seeing more pictures! My male cockatiel, Birdie, talks and whistles...*


----------



## arnabtweetosri (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all,
Thanks fr all the lovely messages.cutie is a girl  as confirmed by talk cockatiel member. I will upload few more pics of cutie.


----------



## arnabtweetosri (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi all,
As promised please find more pics of cutie posing for his pic. Enjoy  hope you all like it


----------



## Tahoejeepmom (Mar 22, 2016)

I love Cockatiels. I had a really mean one when I was a kid. He could whistle. I got a very sweet Cockatiel years ago but gave her to my mom and have rejected it ever since. She was really quite except when she was away from her person. She would scream this annoying but pretty sound. 

The males can be really good at Whistling. I personally don't like to teach my birds to whistle because it can get really annoying.


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

They can learn to whistle but not every tiel is a whistler. I have a male cockatiel. Usually he is very quiet except when he contact calls then he is loudest bird in the flock. 

Have you asked the breeder what sex your tiel is? The breeder can determine sex based off the parents mutations due to sex linked inheritance. For example, my tiel came from a pairing that was only able to produce cinnamon pied babies if they were male so the breeder knew he was male based on his mutation and the mutation of his parents. Taken from Cocktiel cottage "Lutinos can have a slight difference between males and females. All lutinos are pure pale yellow to pure white birds with orange cheek patches. Lutinos will not have a speck of gray coloration on their bodies. Female lutinos have bright yellow spots under their wing and very light yellow bars on their tails. These markings may be difficult to see without using a very bright light. Male lutinos will lack these markings." The only other way then those two methods is a DNA test, sexing off behavior is unreliable according to what I have read.


I just adore the lovey mush factor tiels have and I can see your tiel has it in spades.


----------

